# How to make a rabbit ladder...



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Does anyone know?

I don't know what wood to use  My little ones have given their current ladder a nibble and I need to make a new one. Can anyone tell me what wood to use which is safe for rabbits?

Pleeeeeaseeee? xxxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I use OSB board for hutches etc and it means I usually have some left for ladders etc...
People say ply isn't safe, but I've never had an issue, and to be honest, we always have stuff kicking about, so I use whatever we have, don't even check what it is really!
You can staple carpet or rubber car mats to it for grip 

*Heidi*


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

When we've made ramps in the past my hubbie's just used untreated wood and we've covered it with that that grippy tarpaulin material you put on shed roofs (wrapped around and nailed with broad flat nails at the back) or with old carpet tiles (stapled or using double sided tape).

Or you could just be lazy and buy one ready made.... ;-)

Trixie Wooden Ramp For Rabbit Hutch / Guinea Pig Cage: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you for your replies! Would the green stuff not hurt them if they nibbled it? x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Green stuff?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hel_79 said:


> When we've made ramps in the past my hubbie's just used untreated wood and we've covered it with *that that grippy tarpaulin material you put on shed roofs *(wrapped around and nailed with broad flat nails at the back) or with old carpet tiles (stapled or using double sided tape).
> 
> Or you could just be lazy and buy one ready made.... ;-)
> 
> Trixie Wooden Ramp For Rabbit Hutch / Guinea Pig Cage: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


Sorry I had to reply quick as i was at work.. ^^^ That green stuff xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Sorry I had to reply quick as i was at work.. ^^^ That green stuff xx


I think it means roofing felt  Not the blue or green plastic stuff 
I personally use rubber car mat lol, mine have chewed some of it but its not been a problem.

These links that keep coming up are really annoying! - and now its gone!


----------

